# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Da es in die Urlaubszeit geht, wäre ein Urlaubsfoto - gerne in Verbindung mit Angeln - das was diesen Monat gewünscht wäre von den "Altmembern"...*


*Der Gewinn Juli​*
*Abu Stamina 4000 FD Art.Nr.1132823​*







Die neue Rollenserie Stamina von Abu Garcia ist die ideale Einstiegsrolle für viele Angelbereiche. Der ansprechende Preis und die umfangreiche Ausstattung machen diese Serie so attraktiv für preisbewusste Angler. Mit einem kräftigen Getriebe, 4 Kugellagern und einem IAR- Walzenlager (sofortiger Rücklaufstopp), Metall-Weitwurfspule und einer Graphit-Ersatzspule lässt diese Rolle keine Wünsche offen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

na,dann fange ich mal an......
war zwar im hh-hafen,aber war wie urlaub....:vik:

bild 1. angeln am hh-hafen am frühen morgen
bild 2. es wurde tag
bild 3. mein angelplatz......


----------



## zesch (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

zweiter:


Norge ich komme wieder !






Gruß

zesch


----------



## Jacky Fan (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Solche Sonnenuntergänge am Wasser , da wird das Fischen zur Nebensache


----------



## Archer (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Mein nächster Ausflug nach Schweden lässt hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Lajares (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Portugal im Juni, Wolfsbarsch aus dem Meer...
Bild 1: Der Weg zum Strand, 296 Stufen
Bild 2: Der erste Wolfsbarsch, klein aber fein
Bild 3: Angeln 1,5 m unter NN


----------



## Schreck2 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Das Meer von der Küste Rhodos`-
nicht nur zum Angeln sehr attraktiv:l


----------



## Damyl (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Der Nesselpfuhl in Lychen....................ach war das schön :k


----------



## flexxxone (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

ja, ja... Urlaub wär schon mal wieder schön...

...jedenfalls sind hier ein paar Impressionen vom Fünen-Ausflug und eins am heimischen Gewässer.

Welches ich auch gerne mal mit 'ner neuen Rolle befischen würde :g

Servus und Petri
Flexxxone


----------



## profi-mirco (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Ich versuche auch mal mein Glück:

Jahres Angelurlaub am Gelben Riff.
Und gefangen wurde wie noch nie zuvor.
Die Kisten mit den Fischen sind mit drei Anglern in einer 8 std. Ausfahrt gefangen wurden.
Auf der MS Mille von Hirtshals.
Wir haben noch zwei weiter Ausfahrten von je 12 std. gemacht wo das Bild nicht viel anders geworden wäre.
Ein wirklich klasse Urlaub mit Dorschen von einen Durchschnitt von 70 cm.


----------



## bine (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

mein Urlaubsfoto. Für dieses Angeln würde ich die Rolle zwar nicht verwenden, aber sie wäre bei mir bestimmt gut aufgehoben...#h


----------



## fish - hunter (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hallo, 

also ich war heuer zusammen mit meiner Freundin auf Sardinien, geniale Insel. Aber ich Idiot hatte keine Ausrüstung dabei.#q

Aus Fehlern soll man ja bekanntlich lernen, und ich werde nie mehr ohne meine Anglersachen ans Meer fahren, auch wenns nicht immer so prächtig aussehen wird wie heuer.:g

Wenn ich die Rolle gewinne, versprech ich sie wird bei jedem zukünftigen Urlaub dabei sein.

Da war kein Mensch, nur ich das Meer, und die Fische! 
(Und meine Freundin, aber die hätte mich nicht gestört)


----------



## Waagemann (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hier eine Impression vom letzten Frühjahrstrip an die Ostsee!

 http://img151.*ih.us/img151/2914/ostsee08046la5.jpg

Dieses Foto ist entstanden als wir gerade an die Seebrücke zum angeln gehen wollten!

mfg daniel


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Der Modernen Technik trotzen.
Fischer auf Gran Canaria


----------



## Schleie! (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Der letzte Abend bei einem leider erfolglosen 2-tägigen Angeltrip...


----------



## uzz82 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Bild 1-5 Walchensee (Bayern) Juni 2008 auf Renkenjagd

Bild 6: Kein Kommentar  (Remsfischen bei 30 Grad)


----------



## Sonja222 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hallo...

fischen an der Ems... Mein erster Angelurlaub...der erste Fang!!!! Bin Anfängerin und könnte die Rolle sehr gut gebrauchen!!!
Petri Heil und eine schöne Woche...#6
LG und vielen Dank!!!|wavey:
Sonja


----------



## Olly007 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hallo Jury,

ich fische gerne an der Ochtum in Stuhr bei Bremen und geniesse den Sonnenuntergang auf der 12 Uhr Stellung.
Ich würde mich sehr über den Gewinn freuen!



Schöne Grüße,
Olly |wavey:


----------



## bagus (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

waren in Holland, 
Das Wetter war mal gut und mal nicht so.
leider hab ich im offenen Meer nix gefangen, aber dafür einen schönen Hecht auf dem See nebenan.
Mit der Küstenfischerei muss ich noch viel lernen.
Naja.


----------



## Isfandiar (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Also, das erste Foto ist auf Mallorca entstanden, das zweite Foto im Iran....Wir hatten leider kein ordentliches Angel-equipment mit, aber dafür haben wir einfach einen anderen Angler geknipst :q 

mfg


----------



## afreck2001 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Tolles Gerät, müßte es auch mal testen :g  Andreas


----------



## drehleiter (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Also...ist doch logisch das ich die Rolle gewinne #h


----------



## Jessica (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hallo!

War am Rhein und hab ein paar Fotos gemacht...
Würde mich über die Rolle freuen...


----------



## Hörnchen (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Unser Kurztrip an die Donau mit dem Öpfinger Stausee. Die Bilder sind von meiner Frau, die ich jetzt mit der Angelei angesteckt habe. Würde die Rolle gern testen und meiner Frau überlassen, die kann sie auch gut gebrauchen ;-)











Der erste Fang meiner Frau )


----------



## jottweebee (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Abschleppdienst.     - Gut dass es sie gibt. -


----------



## avoelkl (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Letzten Sommer (früher Abend)in Dänemark auf dem Weg zum Mefo-Angeln. Traumwetter und viele Mefo's |supergri


----------



## Robmantuto (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

bin zwar hier ein newbie, würde aber trotzdem drei bilder von meinen flitterwochen auf den malediven zeigen. den einen fisch habe ich beim trolling fishing (so heisst es dort) gefangen. hat mich ich 90 dollar gekostet, hat sich aber gelohnt. das andere foto zeigt einen fischmarkt, wo fette thunfische verkauft werden.


----------



## geppert (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

An der Oder im April. Könnte doch jeder Tag ein Angeltag sein ...

Grüße aus FFO


----------



## Dorschina (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

1. Schöne Kulisse am Strand von Zoutelande
2. Mein allererster Wurf überhaupt
3. Interessant was man in der Nordsee alles fangen kann


----------



## Case (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Vor langer Zeit in Norwegen. 

Als Bootsmiete musste ich dem Jungen der's mir vermietet hat ein Skateboard kaufen.

Case


----------



## Newbiecarp (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hallo , Angelausflug an der Mosel und Urlaub am Heimgewässer..


----------



## reintrei (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

würde die rolle auch gern gewinnen


----------



## alligator (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Ägypten beim Fischen und Tauchen.

Alligator


----------



## SiggiWhite (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hier also ein paar Bilder aus Norwegen 2007...

Nachts halb zwei auf dem Wasser





Der Nagelrochen





Und zuletzt die Schatten-Makrele





;-)


----------



## Thomas73 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Norwegen im August geht es wieder los


----------



## lucius113 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*












 

 SCHWEDEN ist und bleibt ein TRAUM!!!! ;-)

....und mit dem richtigen Gerät machts doppelt Spaß!


----------



## nomis (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Für einen reinen Angelurlaub hats bei mir noch nicht gereicht.

Dafür hänge ich eins meiner schönsten Bilder mit an.
Das Bild entstand auf Kreta 2007.





Über den Gewinn würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen


----------



## flori66 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hier waren wir mit unserer Kleinen im Urlaub auf einem tollen Spielplatz:


(PS: sorry fürs Schwärzen, aber unsere kleine muss nicht unbedingt im Netz ausgestellt werden)


----------



## crocodile (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juli*

Hallo,

hier 2 Bilder aus unserem Schwedenurlaub 2008. Das mit der Rolle (Abu Garcia Cardinal) dürfte Purefishing doch gefallen, oder?

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal...


----------

